# What's been your favourite cosmetic purchase this year?



## katred (Aug 1, 2014)

I can't believe it's already August, but my calendar tells me it is...

  A few of my favourites thus far have been: 

  Dior Celeste cream shadow
  Chanel Chamade cream blush
  Rouge Bunny Rouge eye shadows in Rain Dove and Rufous-Tailed Weaver
  Nars e/s duo Kauai
  YSL e/s palette Saharienne
  YSL Rouge Pur Couture l/s #57 "Pink Rhapsody

  That last one isn't new, but was new to me. I noticed it at my counter and was all "Hey, how is it possible we haven't met before?"


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 1, 2014)

Mac Aphrodites Shell. =)


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 3, 2014)

So far, it's been Mac Mehr, Lady Danger and Viva Glam I....


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 3, 2014)

The Hakuhodo J5521 brush and the Guerlain Rouge G Galiane have been my fave purchases this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh, and the Hourglass Ethereal Light powder!


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 3, 2014)

UNPOSSIBLE.  But...   UD Naked Skin foundation INGLOT 5 Pan Palette bought in Boston - 154, 363, 43, 353, & 09  Tom Ford Private Blend lipstick in Vanilla Suede, the re-promo in the mahogany/gold packaging. I had to resort to fleabay for this, but I'm in love Too Faced Better than Sex mascara Neutrogena Anti-Shine setting powder Giorgio Armani Master Corrector #1  Hourglass Ambient Light Powder in Diffused Light  Dolce & Gabbana Shine lipstick in Darling  LORAC Pro Palette (late on the bandwagon, I know...)  I was trying to think of a full, even ten for my own OCD, but no dice.


----------



## infinitize (Aug 3, 2014)

I expanded my collection a lot this year so I can't really remember them all, 
  but definitely 

  Guerlain Meteorites 
  La Mer powder brush 
  Kevyn Aucoin "The celestial powder" in Candlelight 
  Majolica Majorica mascara 
  Hourglass mineral veil primer 
  Shu uemura hard formula brow pencil 
  Philosophy microdelivery peel (the one with 2 phases) 
  Manyo factory ultra moisture rebirth ampoule 
  Clarisonic Aria (I already had Mia 1, but this is somehow better) 

  I'm on the fence about my Espoir nude cushion foundation. 
  love the formula, it makes my face look radiant, dewy, yet not oily; its super convenient and surprisingly has great coverage, but the color is just too light. 
  I'm NC20 or a bit lighter, but this #21 shade which is supposed to match my shade is like NC15 light.. 
  the next 2 shades up are ridiculously red/pin toned (which seems to be the trend in Korea) which looks terrible on me because it makes that separation line between the neck and my face.. 
  hopefully I'll find something to make it work..


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 3, 2014)

Love this thread idea! Glad I'm not the only one that can't narrow it down to a reasonable number.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - Hourglass: Ethereal Light, Luminous Light, Diffused Light, Mood Exposure, Diffused Heat, Veil Mineral Primer
  - MAC Alluring Aquatic: Aphrodite's Shell, Siren Song, Silver Sun, Lorelei, Sea Worship
  - NARS: Sheer Matte in Siberia, Kauai duo, Himalia
  - BITE: Deconstructed Rose Lip Gloss Library, Retsina, Cava

  I know I'm forgetting some too.. So many amazing things this year and still 5 months to go!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 3, 2014)

MAC: Spontaneous Patentpolish lip pencil, Alluring Aquatic EDES, P+P Transparent Finishing Powder, Soft Yellow Set Powder, Fix+ (a permanent staple!), Trace Gold Sheertone Blush (I use this as a highlight)
  Anastasia: Dipbrow Pomade in Chocolate
  MUFE: Aqua Seal, Mist & Fix
  Bite Beauty: Cashmere Lip Cream in Sancerre (I always get compliments every time I wear it)
  MUG: Immortal gel eyeliner, Utopia pigment
  Chanel:  Illusion d'Ombre in Mirage


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 3, 2014)

Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in Chocolate and Dark Brown Urban Decay Electric Palette TheBalm Cindy-Lou Manizer Flutter Eyelashes in Ashley ( all-time favorite lashes!)


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 3, 2014)

MAC Copperplate, Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara.


----------



## EllaS (Aug 4, 2014)

Probably the Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Solos in #9 (tadzio), #17 (green viper), #18 (Scarab) and #23 (Corallo). Love.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 4, 2014)

Good question!

My favourites so far have been:
- Guerlain Meteorites bubble blushes
- MAC Mystical lipstick and Soul Serenade eyeshadow
- Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in Blonde (I recently started bleaching my eyebrows)

If fragrance also counts, then I would add Viktor & Rolf Bonbon to the list.


----------



## mulderitsme (Aug 4, 2014)

Benefit - They're Real mascara and fakeup concealer
  UD - all nighter setting spray & super curling mascara & naked basics palette
  MAC - sin & russian red lipstick & the 127 face brush
  Lime Crime - salem lipstick

  And I'm going to include skincare as well!
  Lush - mask of magnaminty, ultrabland face cleanser, gorgeous moisturizer, and grease lightning spot treatment


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 5, 2014)

Chanel's Sculpting Eyebrow Pencil in Blond Clair.
  Simply perfect.

  Perfume?
  Etro's _Messe de Minuit_
  Everything I want in a perfume.


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 5, 2014)

UD Optical Blurring Brush Chanel Perfection Luminere - Beige Ambre 64 and Ambre 94


----------



## sss215 (Aug 5, 2014)

MUFE's new Artist Shadows  Becca's Ultimate Complexion Creme Becca The One Brush  Bite Beauty Quinta and Clementine lip colors, one is a lipstick, one is a lip crayon  NARS Scarlett Empress... an oldie but goodie   MAC 159 brush


----------



## pemily (Aug 6, 2014)

Oooh great post  I just came back from the us and have a tonne of stuff to play with, can't wait to post here!!!


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm in love with my Sonia Kashuk 15th anniversary brush set. I haven't made a ton of earth-shattering cosmetic purchases this year...trying to keep my spending down.


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 6, 2014)

shopandconquer said:


> UD Optical Blurring Brush Chanel Perfection Luminere - Beige Ambre 64 and Ambre 94


  Some additions in the last two days really deserve to be on my list... Nars Taj Mahal & Luster Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in Ebony


----------



## xfarrax (Aug 8, 2014)

I've tried so many new things so far this year but the following have really impressed/ stood out  Charlotte tilbury barbarella brown eyeliner, smudge brush, dolce vita eyeshadow palette Mac Lorelei, worldly wealth blush Too faced chocolate bar palette Dior lash primer Chanel illusion d'ombre- twilight  I'm sure I've missed off some, but will add them as they come to me


----------



## Yogiflow (Aug 9, 2014)

Mine so far

  Marc Jacbos The Lolita
  MAC Blush Love Cloud
  Nars Blush Love
  Nars Foundation Sheer Glow in Deauville


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

I haven't tried half the stuff from others lists- definitely missing out! My favourites have to be the Hourglass ambient lighting palette, Too Faced chocolate bar palette and MAC Chatterbox lipstick, can't believe I didn't already have it! Oh and the Clinique cheek pops in peach pop and plum pop!


----------



## mango13 (Aug 9, 2014)

I've really been loving....

  Mac
  Dreaming Dahlia
  Red Balloon
  Aphrodite's Shell
  Lorelei
  Enchanted One
  Sea Worship
  Goddess of the Sea
  Deep Fixation
  Hidden Motive
  Moody Bloom

  Chanel
  Taboo 
  Blue Satin

  Shiseido
  Starfish Blush


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 9, 2014)

I have to add:  Guerlain Parure de Lumiere foundation in 23.. . I've been sampling it for a few weeks (very generous sample given by MA at the counter), and today I splurged and bought it (pricy! Ouch!). But it's complete magic for me... The first foundation that doesn't oxidise orange or pink and makes me look flawless. Now I just hope they have a shade to match my winter skin colour


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 10, 2014)

I love all of these products    Mac prep + prime skin Mac dodgy girl Mac mystical Mac Pro longwear concealer Lancôme hypnose doll eyes Mac fix+ Mac painterly Mac cheeky bugger Mac jolly good


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 10, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I've really been loving....
> 
> Mac
> Dreaming Dahlia
> ...


  I love that blush! I bought it last year.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 11, 2014)

As I started my lipstick collection in January this year, I'd say my favorite purchase(s) has/have been all of my lippies


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm really loving my Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Topaz.  My lipsticks:  Lancome 361M & 323M Lorac Sex Kitten Illamasqua Luster & Eurydice MAC happy go lucky & Embrace Me & dear diary Elizabeth Arden Pink Vibrations NK Lavendar Tint  Givenchy Croisiere #4  MAC peaches N Cream blush.


----------



## Jexika Lyter (Aug 12, 2014)

Lancome teint miracle foundation
  Inglot palette with 10 refill matte
  6 limited edition mac blushes <3


----------



## duh-laney (Aug 12, 2014)

This is hard for me but I love my sigma brushes. I use the F80 everday. I also love Cheeky Bugger! Wish I would have backed it up.


----------



## EnchantedOne (Aug 12, 2014)

I really love MAC's
  Kelly Yum Yum l/s
  Silver Sun e/s
  Dodgy Girl l/s
  Water Deities l/g
  Enchanted One l/s


----------



## miraclesystem (Aug 12, 2014)

MAC - pleasure bomb...so scared I'm going to somehow lose it.


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 12, 2014)

Tom Ford Illuminating Primer
  Chanel Poesie Quad
  MAC Aphrodite's Shell bronzer
  Lorac Pro Palette 2


----------



## Mumii (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been so into Hourglass recently. I have never been into face make up so Hourglass is my first step into "other" make up besides lipsticks. I love the ambient lighting powders/blushes. The powder palette and Luminous Flush are my favorite purchases this year. Pricey but great buys.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 12, 2014)

Mumii said:


> I've been so into Hourglass recently. I have never been into face make up so Hourglass is my first step into "other" make up besides lipsticks. I love the ambient lighting powders/blushes. The powder palette and Luminous Flush are my favorite purchases this year. Pricey but great buys.


  I just got into Hourglass this year and everything I've purchased has been a favourite. Definitely one of my top brands this year.


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 12, 2014)

What have you tried, Veronika?


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 12, 2014)

ViolaS24 said:


> What have you tried, Veronika?


  The Veil Mineral primer, Ethereal Light, Diffused Light, Luminous Light, Mood Exposure, Diffused Heat.. and the flat powder brush.  I eventually want 3 other blushes (all except Radiant Magenta), Mood Light and the palette. Lol. It's a problem! Their blush formula is my fave.


----------



## catn2kittens (Aug 12, 2014)

My favourite purchases this year have been the too faced chocolate bar palette, and the urban decay electric palette, I love them both


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 12, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> The Veil Mineral primer, Ethereal Light, Diffused Light, Luminous Light, Mood Exposure, Diffused Heat.. and the flat powder brush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, the formula of those blushes is to die for. I have Radiant Magenta, Dim Infusion and Luminous Flush and love them all. I kind of want to get Etherial Glow too, but I have so many other things on my wish list at the moment that it might have to wait.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 12, 2014)

ViolaS24 said:


> Yes, the formula of those blushes is to die for. I have Radiant Magenta, Dim Infusion and Luminous Flush and love them all. I kind of want to get Etherial Glow too, but I have so many other things on my wish list at the moment that it might have to wait.


  Ahhh the wishlist. The HG blush palette is at the top for me, then the rest of the HG blushes and then the Naked 2 Basics.. oh and the MUFE Artist and Nars Dual Intensity shadows. :S Gotta be selective over the next few months.


----------



## krod24 (Aug 12, 2014)

mac WOG


----------



## neh250 (Aug 13, 2014)

The NARSissist palette. It definitely grew on me.


----------



## AndersenDmz (Aug 13, 2014)

* MAC Strobe cream and Face and Body foundation, can't believe it took me all this time to try them!  * Hourglass Mood Light ambient lighting powder; can't really use it all over since I'm so damn pale but it makes for a really nice and subtle contour. * MAC Sin lipstick. Obsessed!!  * Skin79 Absolute Total BB Cream  * Guerlains Meteorites. Worth every penny and more


----------



## Lisa Strong (Aug 14, 2014)

Hmmm... probably Hourglass Luminous Light and YSLTouch Eclat Luminous Foundation


----------



## grevous13 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine has to be the Urban Decay Electric Palette, it has added so much more variety to my eye looks and has really made me step out of my comfort zone. The pigmentation is some of the best I've tried as well.


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 19, 2014)

My favorites must be the 4 eyeshadows i bought from the mac moody blooms collection they are soo pretty!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 19, 2014)

Hourglass powders and hourglass blushes Tom ford summer palette and many more mac items I posted in the mac faves thread


----------



## nicolaxo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blushes
  Hourglass Arch Brow
  YSL Rosy Blush
  YSL Touche Éclat Foundation
  Laura Mercier Silk Crème Foundation
  Mac Prep and Prime Natural Radiance

  Wow, surprised that these are my favourite purchases for the year, I feel as though these aren't very exciting and I need to get onto buying some great things for the rest of the year!


----------



## kennybear (Aug 20, 2014)

So far I am loving Bite's Deconstructed Rose lipsticks, TooFaced Melted lipsticks, Chantecaille White Tiger Powder and Chantecaille Rose Petal highlighter


----------



## Aless Vanou (Aug 29, 2014)

Lipstick mac pleasure bomb, pure heroine, toying around and phosphorescent


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

Considering the Fall collections coming out in droves, I'm hardly done with this list. However, thus far, this is my favs:

  Charlotte Tilbury Wonder Glow
  Tom Ford Sculping Blush in Soft Core & Stroked
  Shea Moisture Illuminating Powder in Mandalay Dusk
  MAC blush in Seduced At Sea
  Lancome Blush Subtil in Bronze Flush
  MAC x Sharon Osbourne MSF in Refresh
  Hourglass Ambient Blush in Mood Exposure
  Bobbi Brown blush in Clementine


----------



## mimapapillon (Sep 15, 2014)

my anastasia contour palette ! i love it !!! so gorgeous


----------



## throwitawaynow (Sep 17, 2014)

shopandconquer said:


> Some additions in the last two days really deserve to be on my list... Nars Taj Mahal & Luster Anastasia Dipbrow Pomade in Ebony


  Where did you find Taj Mahal? I'd love to get it.


----------



## shopandconquer (Sep 17, 2014)

throwitawaynow said:


> Where did you find Taj Mahal? I'd love to get it.


  The Nars counter at Macy's


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 17, 2014)

MUFE Artist Shadows


----------



## AlbaMariaS (Sep 27, 2014)

UD Naked Basics
  EL Double Wear Stay-in-place foundation
  Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Milk Chocolate Bronzer
  MAC Cranberry lip liner
  NARS Exhibit A blush


----------



## discrepancy (Sep 27, 2014)

*Skincare - *
Celtic Complexion - I own almost the entire range. Great stuff, no weird chemicals to speak of. My skin feels and looks great.

*Lips - *
  YSL Gloss Volupte
  Le Metier de Beaute gloss in Summerland
  Burberry lip cover in Rosewood
  Tom Ford Negligee

*Eyes -* 
  Tom Ford Silvered Topaz
  Burberry eyeshadow singles in Pale Barley, Almond and Midnight Brown


----------



## britneyfan4 (Oct 17, 2014)

Guerlain Parure de Lumiere Foundation


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 22, 2014)

Some of my favorite purchases have been Hourglass "Mood Light" (so pretty as a highlighter over pink, mauve or plum blush) and Rouge Bunny Rouge "Gracilis" (soft rose blush).


----------

